# Hello my brothers and I'm new to this



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 10, 2017)

And I Hail from Labor System Lodge #324 F&AM PHA OF MWPHAGL OF FL ZONE 1 District 4 under the jurisdiction of MWUGL OF Florida
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cool pictures! Looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes it's was a fun night by been my first time being and Christmas parade 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 12, 2017)

Darrel B Smith said:


> Yes it's was a fun night by been my first time being and Christmas parade
> 
> Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Oh yeah and also been with my brothers 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like a good time, nice pics.  I'm south of Tampa.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks my brother and a have bless day

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

great place to visit..


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Dec 29, 2017)

It is very nice city

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm proud to be a brother of Labor System Lodge #324 F&AM  P.H.A. to see us brothers and how sweet and how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 9, 2018)

It's so neat to visit a PHA lodge and part of the opening is putting on gloves.  I have gloves in my brief case for that difference in opening ceremonies.


----------



## Darrel B Smith (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks 

Sent from my LGLS676 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

